# Menopur vs Gonal F for third cycle?



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

hi there, I'm just starting to think about my third fresh cycle and wondered if anyone had opinions having tried both Menopur and Gonal F. Our first cycle we had Gonal F and got 7 eggs - all fairly good quality (resulted in 2 BFNs and 1 preg but ectopic) . Our second cycle we used Menopur and got 2 eggs and only one fertilised (resulted in preg but mc at 9 weeks). 

I'm worried that I didn't respond at all well to menopur although doc is saying it may just have been a bad month (I wonder if too soon after ectopic?). Or eggs could have gone down in the year that past. He says anecdotally that menopur produces less eggs but better quality.  

Any advice on which way to go next time. Also - should I do scratch again? Worked last time to get BFP but means a month of not trying naturally!


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Sophcol, both can be good medicines, but some women seem to respond better to one vs the other. Menopur contains both FSH and LH, whereas Gonal F only has FSH.

In my first cycle last year, I was on Menopur. We got 5 eggs and 4 fertilized, but the embies had fragmentation and weren't the best quality. With day 3 transfers, neither the fresh nor the frozen resulted in BFP. 

This year at a new clinic, the doctor said I should _not_ be taking medicine that contains LH because of my age and short cycles. So I was on Fostimon, which is similar to gonal F. We got 8 eggs and 6 fertilized, with 4 making expanded blast. They were much better quality. I'm still in the 2WW so no BFP just yet, but I feel much better about this cycle having a positive result. Hope that helps. 

Edit to add - both times I was on a short protocol. No downreg.


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Maybebaby I'm so sorry to the delay in coming back to you. Shortly after I posted I decided to have a couple of weeks off thinking about it and so haven't checked the boards. That is really helpful, I am nearly 40 and also have short cycles so maybe I should consider gonal F. I am very much hoping you got your BFP and great news you had better success this round. Thanks again for taking the time to reply. Sophie


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi Sophie,

I just came across your post and didn't want to read and run. 

I recently had my 4th fresh IVF cycle with a clinic in Spain - my protocol was Gonal F _and_ Menopur together (can't remember the doses, but think it was something like 225 Gonal F and 125 Menopur) - this resulted in 9 eggs (the most I've had), 7 fertilised and 1 made it to Day 5 blasto stage, which is currently frozen as we had PGS (chromosome testing). We will hopefuly go back to Spain around October time for transfer. Previously I've been on Gonal F only (with my clinic in the UK) and the results were quite varied, usually a decent amount of eggs though and fertilisation however, they only developed them to Day 3 in the UK. Hope this is of some help.

Wishing you the very best of luck with the next stage in your journey.


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks Niknik, thats interesting as I asked my consultant about a mix of both and he said they never did that but didn't really say why! I have seen someone else on the boards who was successful with a mix of both. He has prescribed me Menopur again and said he thinks it will be better for my age (I am the ancient age of 39). 

You recent cycle sounds really promising, lots of luck for the transfer. May I ask which clinic in Spain you're at?

Sophie


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi Sophie,

No problem - we are with IVI Valencia.  We chose them after I researched IVF clinics in Spain for several months, they seemed to be advanced with their processes and procedures etc., and their success rates appear to be fairly good.  The only downside we have experienced is the lack of communication....it's been quite difficult dealing with them at some stages, but hopefully the final outcome will outweigh these issues!   Are you with a local clinic, or overseas?

Good luck with this new cycle, I hope you it all goes well and you get your BFP!   xx


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

That's interesting. I am at Kings in London as its local to me and the success rates seem around average but the costs were less than some of the private clinics but I had been wondering about the overseas clinics. I'm just not sure how I would make it work with time off etc. This is supposed to be my last cycle so fingers crossed! Let me know how your cycle goes-good luck!


----------

